# PS3 Restore



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

How do i restore my ps3 so no saved data, photos, videos and internet connections etc are not left on there?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hit it


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its in the settings menu.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

:lol: i'm selling it so cant bash it one. 

So i just need need to restore system then? I want EVERYTHING to be deleted.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Bash it on the bottom, they'll never know. ANd it might enjoy it


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes choose an option, one says it will remove everything do that.

You can also switch it off, hold the button till it switches on and off again, then hold it again it will beeb 3 times, this takes you to the test menu and there is a reset system option that wipes everything.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So either of those two will wipe it all clear?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yep


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Its going to take 9 hours 21 mins to do a full restore lmao


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

mattastra said:


> Its going to take 9 hours 21 mins to do a full restore lmao


:doublesho why ??


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

god knows. That is a full restore though


----------

